# Legend Killer Must DIE!!!



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I think it might be about time to put this little feller out of his misery... Some of y'all may not know this, but Squid was burglarized the other day, and "The Humidor" was stolen, along with all electronics in the house... Squid can *STILL* put the "shush" on a big-mouth new-comer without breakin' a sweat! After all, y'all know Squid survived the Largest Attack Ever from the tiny ineffectual Ghostie... This little teeny tiny wrestler-type will be mere grist-mill fodder... <G>

Yep, yer TOAST! Oh wait! I forgot to add the word "Officially" to the toast comment... HAH!

L.K. will take pictures I'm sure, as I don't have a camera at present... <G>


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice...you gotta love it when the big guys go head to head. It'll be interesting to see who's on top when the dust settles. Anyone taking bets?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ahhhh.....you really want to go _*ONE on ONE with the Great One!!!??? *_You thought Ghost's hit was bad on you!!!??? Then its time to put you in a World of Hurt!

I have a few words for ya Grandpa Squidy.....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> Very nice...you gotta love it when the big guys go head to head. It'll be interesting to see who's on top when the dust settles. Anyone taking bets?


Gamble as y'all see fit! <G> Squid *NEVER* loses!

Ghostie didn't play fair, as he didn't allow me to even return fire... But that is being worked out presently, and some of y'all unsuspecting slobs will be attacked and chewed up to make up for it! <G>


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Ghostie didn't play fair, as he didn't allow me to even return fire...


Ummm, Squiddy...your addy is missing. Might be a little unfair for Pips as well.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ahhhh.....you really want to go _*ONE on ONE with the Great One!!!??? *_You thought Ghost's hit was bad on you!!!??? Then its time to put you in a World of Hurt!
> 
> I have a few words for ya Grandpa Squidy.....


Heh... Bear in mind that I'm using an ancient pentium 166 at present, until my re-supply comes in from Dell... I was typing first! It just took a while to post! <G>

And "Grandpa"??? Sonny, keep hidin' behind yer mammy's skirt-tails! HAW!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lets just fast forward to the end of this ruthless ass whipping.....and as predicted....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Labman said:


> Ummm, Squiddy...your addy is missing. Might be a little unfair for Pips as well.


Dont worry Labs...already got it......these people forget I've been in this game longer than they think! :biggrin:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Dont worry Labs...already got it......these people forget I've been in this game longer than they think! :biggrin:


Cool...but don't underestimate the Squid, by any means. Squid can really mess a guy up!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> Ummm, Squiddy...your addy is missing. Might be a little unfair for Pips as well.


Well, Squid seems to have made a few enemies along the Glory Road, and it was best to temporarily delete that stuff from public viewing... Anybody wants it, simply PM me... That little stink will blow over in a few weeks I'm sure and I can re-publish my address and phone number again.

And just for grins, A FIVER of premium seegars to the person who can correctly state where my reference to Glory Road comes from... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GROUND RULES: Squid sends to you FIRST! No exceptions!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Well, Squid seems to have made a few enemies along the Glory Road, and it was best to temporarily delete that stuff from public viewing... Anybody wants it, simply PM me... That little stink will blow over in a few weeks I'm sure and I can re-publish my address and phone number again.
> 
> And just for grins, A FIVER of premium seegars to the person who can correctly state where my reference to Glory Road comes from... <G>


Timeout a sec....that's for real Squid? Outside of these games...there was a real prob?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> GROUND RULES: Squid sends to you FIRST! No exceptions!


Ahhhhh....so there are rules huh?? You want the first punch....go ahead my man......make it a good one!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Oh man...this is gonna be sweet. I wanna see pics of the carnage when this finally goes down!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Ahhhhh....so there are rules huh?? You want the first punch....go ahead my man......make it a good one!


Yep... Squid is a Texan and a true gentleman... Despite being a corporate pirate, ah still abide by the rules... Hoyle mostly... <G>

This gives you a chance to go out and "buy stuff" to retaliate after I smack ya...

HAH!!! If only Ghostie could see this! Unfortunately he's dead... I'll have pictures of his head on a platter after the first week in August too...

Yours truly in honorable warfare,
Squid


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Well, Squid seems to have made a few enemies along the Glory Road, and it was best to temporarily delete that stuff from public viewing... Anybody wants it, simply PM me... That little stink will blow over in a few weeks I'm sure and I can re-publish my address and phone number again.
> 
> And just for grins, A FIVER of premium seegars to the person who can correctly state where my reference to Glory Road comes from... <G>


Robert Heinlein


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Yep... Squid is a Texan and a true gentleman... Despite being a corporate pirate, ah still abide by the rules... Hoyle mostly... <G>
> 
> This gives you a chance to go out and "buy stuff" to retaliate after I smack ya...
> 
> ...


Ok Squid....we'll play by your rules...and believe me...no need to buy a single stick here, I am more than prepared...did ya see the Gallery??....I'm just wondering how many favors you are calling upon to attempt to dent the LK with NO STASH at the moment.....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Ok Squid....we'll play by your rules...and believe me...no need to buy a single stick here, I am more than prepared...did ya see the Gallery??....I'm just wondering how many favors you are calling upon to attempt to dent the LK with NO STASH at the moment.....hmmmmmmm


Heh... The coolerdor in my closet was untouched... <G> I forgot about it completely until about an hour ago. HAH! Not a huge stock, only a few seegars, but enough to shut yer big fat mouth I'm quite sure...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... The coolerdor in my closet was untouched... <G> I forgot about it completely until about an hour ago. HAH! Not a huge stock, only a few seegars, but enough to shut yer big fat mouth I'm quite sure...


ok pops.....we will see about that then....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid will post DC after getting up from his geriatric slumber... <G> I'll do this Monday morning to give my tired old self enough time to wobble over to the cooler without having a heart-attack... HAH!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Squid did I guess right about the Glory Road reference?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Squid did I guess right about the Glory Road reference?


Yep... <G> Did you read the book? An R.A.H. fan? I have read everything RAH ever wrote at least twice...

Actually done the same with Frank Herbert and Sam Delaney, as well as every SF author from 1955 to 1985...

No need to tell me yer address, I think I know it already... HAH!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Labman said:


> Very nice...you gotta love it when the big guys go head to head. It'll be interesting to see who's on top when the dust settles. Anyone taking bets?


I'll take Squad, everything in Texas is bigger and better!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Yep... <G> Did you read the book? An R.A.H. fan? I have read everything RAH ever wrote at least twice...
> 
> Actually done the same with Frank Herbert and Sam Delaney, as well as every SF author from 1955 to 1985...
> 
> No need to tell me yer address, I think I know it already... HAH!


Actually no never read it... my gf is into Herbert though... and after getting to know little bits and pieces about you just put 2+2 together and guessed!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man, this place is getting out of hand!!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Lets just fast forward to the end of this ruthless ass whipping.....and as predicted....


 IF YA SMELLLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Hes definately a trouble maker...but a good one.


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

Guys I know Pips.......ALL I have to say is

WATCH OUT


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

sergione said:


> Guys I know Pips.......ALL I have to say is
> 
> WATCH OUT


I don't know PiPs...but I got a feeling about this guy. I like the cut of his jib!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

LouZava said:


> IF YA SMELLLLLLLLL!!!


*WHAT THE LK.............IS COOKIN!!!!!*


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

ive neve seen such a dense display of personality than what i see here.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Some of you may need to increase your dosage of fiber in the near future. <G>


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I'm going with Pips. Squid sings it, but doesn't bring it.l


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> I'm going with Pips. Squid sings it, but doesn't bring it.l


:mrcool:


----------



## MaytagMan-cl (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> *WHAT THE LK.............IS COOKIN!!!!!*


Yeah, yeah, yeah... you just better watch your ass when the other place is all fixed up and running...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Maytag boy, you should have learned your lesson from what I did to yours boys! You can't hang with the LK!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay...

Jimbo's package is: 0304 3490 0000 0416 8440

And a little package going to the little Maduro feller is: 0304 3490 0000 0416 8471

Cringe in abject terror!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ROUND 1 Papa Squid....._*JUST BRING IT!!*_


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Okay...
> 
> Jimbo's package is: 0304 3490 0000 0416 8440
> 
> ...


Oh CRAP, you have awakened the giant sleeping Squid! It was nice knowing you...I wouldn't wanna be in your shoes right now!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like squid has a new target.


----------



## MaytagMan-cl (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Maytag boy, you should have learned your lesson from what I did to yours boys! You can't hang with the LK!


I got you once, I'll get you again... when the time comes and when you least expect it...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

MaytagMan said:


> I got you once, I'll get you again... when the time comes and when you least expect it...


Sorry, but you won't have the chance. He's a "dead man walking" right now... <G>


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

I wanna see pics of the damage!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

DGreekStallion said:


> I wanna see pics of the damage!


That's up to LK (Squid is cameraless at the moment) if his shaking hands can hold a camera after he gets this hit... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The so-called damage is yet to be seen.....so far...The LK Stands....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> The so-called damage is yet to be seen.....so far...The LK Stands....


Have patience... The USPS takes a few days to deliver, especially carrying dangerous packages to such out-of-the-way places with such strange names as "New York"... I mean who ever heard of such a silly name for a state? <G> Waits patiently for the Texas jokes to arrive.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah whats up with the name, is there a Old York somewhere?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah whats up with the name, is there a Old York somewhere?


I'm not sure...but there was a grand OLD duke of YORK. Does that count?


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Mario sure has been awfully quiet the last 24 hours. I wonder if someone should do a drive by and see if he wasn't blown to pieces or something.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet he has been!!!!! HaHaHa


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

He's probably just frantically digging in...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

If not today, then Friday he will die an agonized, slow, painful death! Have pity on his family... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Laugh it up now fellas....the LK doesn't go down so easily....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Man I didn't know the LK went down at all! Your on the wrong board LOL just joking brother I couldn't help it!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Man I didn't know the LK went down at all! Your on the wrong board LOL just joking brother I couldn't help it!


HAHAHHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Must not have arrived yet.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Waiting for the damage...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I know it was delivered... SHEESH! Could it be that he's actually been killed by the blast? <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

lol...lets hope not.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I know it was delivered... SHEESH! Could it be that he's actually been killed by the blast? <G>


:redface:


----------

